# Android on Alcatel Onetouch Fierce XL - 5055N



## Ostthug2k (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello guys. Is there a way to install android on this Windows 10 Alcatel one touch XL 5055N?


----------



## ngame (Jul 23, 2016)

Ostthug2k said:


> Hello guys. Is there a way to install android on this Windows 10 Alcatel one touch XL 5055N?

Click to collapse



Nope on no one of widows phone 8 and later


----------



## exgenmeikoj (Jul 28, 2016)

Is there a way to install windows on the metro version? Being the same phone i cant find any firmwares or support for.this device besides windows restore tool even then it doesn't work


----------

